

Ask HN: Do you care about people? - smoodit

Hello hackers,<p>I'm trying to build a startup which first aim is collecting world's feelings in a simple way; it's called smood.it (http://smood.it) and the prototype web app is on line since september 2010.<p>I'd like to know what are you thinking about it.<p>Are you interested about people you care feelings?<p>Would you be interested to know how people feel about your product or your venue?<p>Interest about the project had some gain thanks to betali.st but after this boost the hype stopped.<p>If you want to see the prototype just leave your email address at http://smood.it and I'll invite you.
======
hedgie
Are you going to use this on news stories? It would be interesting to see
results after events like 9-11. It would also be interesting to compare media
coverage on a product and the sales of that product.

~~~
smoodit
I think it could be used on everything. If it has an URL you can "smood it".

